

Ask HN:How to fix 11.2 million % inflation in Zimbabwe? - known
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/sep/18slde1.htm

======
michael_dorfman
I gave up on page 12(!).

Sorry, but one sentence of text per page is not the way to intelligently
discuss a serious topic. I don't know what the solution to Zimbabwe's
inflation is, but I can guarantee that it won't be found from Twitter-like
discussion.

------
rms
Revolution. Or convincing Mugabe to read an introductory macroeconomics text.

~~~
gaius
Mugabe I suspect is perfectly well aware of the situation and what to do about
it. But it suits him down to the ground; this is a man who engineered a famine
to starve his political opponents, remember. _Of course_ he wants to be the
only one in Zimbabwe who can even consider capital-intensive projects. So he
can sit there and not do them.

Solution is for Zimbabwe to scrap its own currency and just use one of
Dollars/Pounds/Swiss Francs/Yen/Euros.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yes. This has a very easy answer. One that you could implement in large parts
of the world.

Pay everybody using debit cards drawn on a foreign bank using some stable
foreign currency.

But just try it there and see what happens. Mugabe is very happy the way
things are -- running his fellow citizens into the dirt while he and his
cronies make out like bandits.

------
bilbo0s
Let's try to prevent it from happening here first. After that, we'll consider
how we can help the rest of the world.

------
jacobscott
Probably regime change. Echo complaints about poor formatting.

